# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Galaxy Buds, wireless earbuds, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-buds

samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-buds-plus

Samsung Galaxy Buds Live on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Buds: official introduction

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Introducing next generation wireless #GalaxyBuds. Buds shouldn’t only be about great listening. We’ve devised Buds that are also great for talking. Finally, you can hear. And be heard.
> 
> [Adaptive Dual-Microphone]
> Innovative Adaptive Dual Microphone technology senses noise levels around you. An outer mic for when it’s quiet switches dynamically with an inner mic that picks up your voice internally when it’s noisy.
> 
> [Quick Pairing]
> We designed Buds to sync with your Galaxy devices right out of the box. 
> 
> [Ergonomic Design]
> ...

----------


## Airicist

These wireless Buds do something very cool

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Samsung’s $130 Galaxy Buds aren’t the company’s first alternatives to Apple’s $159 AirPods, but these totally wire-free, Bluetooth earphones have a few features the best-selling AirPods don’t...
> 
> ...Like draw power straight from the Galaxy S10 smartphone's battery.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Buds hands-on

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> The Samsung Galaxy Buds were introduced today at the Unpacked event. As Apple’s most direct rival in the consumer hardware business, Samsung introduced the true wireless Galaxy Buds that will cost $129.99 or be bundled with preorders of the Galaxy S10 and S10 Plus. True wireless earbuds are going to improve drastically in 2019, and Samsung is getting us started.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Buds review: Almost an Android audio essential

Published on Mar 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Buds review: everything but the basics

Published on Mar 28, 2019




> Samsung’s Galaxy wireless buds were our shiny gleam of hope for cutting the headphone cord. The Galaxy Buds feel like feathers, they’re easy to sit in your ears, and they seem to get Samsung’s claimed six hours of battery life on a charge (with seven more in the case). The small form factor allows the case to easily fit in my pocket, but the problems set in when you begin to use them.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Buds Plus review: better sound, fantastic battery life

Feb 24, 2020




> Samsung Galaxy Buds Plus are the company’s latest true wireless earbuds. Compared to the original Galaxy Buds, they have improved sound quality and a much longer 11-hour battery life. They’re also far better at voice calls.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Buds Plus: the go-to!

Jun 19, 2020




> The best best wireless earbuds that aren't AirPods.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Buds Live review: Finally, something different

Aug 6, 2020




> Samsung's new Galaxy Buds Live are the company's first noise-cancelling true wireless earbuds. They look like chrome kidney beans, but it's nice to finally see something different. They fit better than you'd think, too.

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Buds Live review: good beans, no compromises

Aug 12, 2020




> The Galaxy Buds Live are Samsung’s latest true wireless earbuds and for $169.99 the Buds Live have a style all their own, well actually they share it with a damn kidney bean. But bean jokes aside, although these wireless earbuds come in a unique shape, they retain the solid hardware and audio quality we have come to expect from the galaxy line.


"Samsung Galaxy Buds live review: cool beans"
An unconventional design turns out to be a winner

by Chris Welch
August 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Buds Pro: Official Introduction Film | Samsung

Jan 14, 2021




> #GalaxyBudsPro gives you immersive sound like never before. 
> 
> With 2-way speakers, you're able to hear every note as it was meant to be heard.
> And unlike any other earbuds, Galaxy Buds Pro not only offers nearly perfect noise canceling but also senses your voice and uses an AI Algorithm to automatically turn down your music down when you speak. 
> Its 4 levels of ambient sound let you determine how much of the outside world you let in, without turning down your volume. 
> Also, these smart earbuds offer you 360 Audio when paired with Galaxy S21. Thanks to Dolby Head Tracking technology, you can move in any direction and always be immersed in the action. 
> Besides, it has three mics and a wind shield solution, so you'll hear and be heard wherever you go. 
> 
> With Galaxy Buds Pro, now, what you hear is up to you.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Galaxy Buds Pro are out now for $200"
The latest earbuds from Samsung feature active noise canceling and a totally new design.

by David Carnoy 
January 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Buds Pro! Watch Samsung's entire reveal (with trailer)

Jan 14, 2020




> During an all-virtual Unpacked event, Samsung revealed the Galaxy Buds Pro, with intelligent active noise cancellation.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Galaxy Buds 2 review: Samsung shrinks its wireless earbuds"
The latest model in the Galaxy Buds line costs $150 and features active noise canceling along with a lighter, more compact design that makes the earbuds comfortable to wear for several hours.

by David Carnoy 
August 11, 2021

----------

